# Concrete encased basement window



## smcgill (Oct 17, 2010)

O.K. I have this window with a steele frame that is set into the foundation.
It's from around 1980.
Is there a way to put  a repacement vinal window in?
I think to repace the window I have to cut out the window frame.
Thanks
Sean


----------



## smcgill (Oct 19, 2010)

So no bites.
Home crappo and Blow's see some but they seem to be standard size ro not one like my situation.
So far $102.20 to $200 from them.
Any sugestions?
Sean


----------



## DrHicks (Oct 20, 2010)

So is this a basement window?  How is it "set into the foundation"?  And what kind of foundation are we talking?  Poured concrete?  Concrete block?

Without seeing a picture, I can't say what you'll need to do to get the old window out.  I suspect they might have essentially set it in place, then mortared around it.  I that's the case, it should be fairly easy to break up the mortar & remove the steel frame.

From that point, if it was mine, I think I'd build a frame out of either green-treat or cedar 2x8s, install it in the opening, then install the window.

Again, without more information, I don't know what you're looking at regarding sizes, etc.


----------



## smcgill (Oct 20, 2010)

The steel frame is surrounded with pored concrete!
No motar and the frame is set in.
The steel edge 1 1/2 " that wraps around is flush with the concrete.
The steel frame seams stamped steel.
You have two sides / a bottem and a top! 
















Thanks 
Sean


----------

